
New developments in AI - fogus
http://blog.steinberg.org/?p=11
======
billswift
> _It is, admittedly, both technically and philosophically complex. But at the
> most concrete level, the use of MCMC (Markov Chain Monte Carlo) type methods
> to iteratively ‘solve’ Bayesian networks, allow us - in certain cases - to
> make strong claims about causes from naturally observed data rather than
> from carefully randomized experiments._

I am not familiar with these techniques, but judging from past experience with
statistical and modeling claims, they more likely just make it easier to get
the "evidence" you want from whatever data sets you choose to massage.

------
agentargo
"But confidence to the point of arrogance is practically a degree requirement
for computer scientists."

Spot On.

